# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  TwinBASIC Pure Win32 GUI Sample.

## Niya

Short demo of a windowed application written in TwinBASIC using pure Win32 code.

It's a very simple clock that displays the current date and time as text in Window. It's serves as a demonstration of just how powerful the TwinBASIC compiler is, even in this early stage of it's development. Even though TwinBASIC has no GUI tools, it's compiler is still powerful enough to leverage the Win32 API very comfortably to create a GUI anyway.

Short video briefly showing the application running:-

----------


## getgrowing

:Thumb:  Often I tried something it failed because of this or that. This expample works without errors. I'm impressed. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Niya

> Often I tried something it failed because of this or that. This expample works without errors. I'm impressed. Thank you for sharing.


You're welcomed.

Working on a more advanced implementation that should prove to quite insightful to anyone wondering how a GUI is implemented in an environment like VB6 or .Net's WinForms.

----------

